# Unwritten rules?



## matt till (Mar 1, 2012)

So I posted a thread about trying to get a certain tone out of an amp one time. And this guy told me to read the rules. Alright, I'll say it, I asked for information on getting a "djent" tone out of an amp because I wanted to try a new sound and see what I could do with it, though didn't say I was experimenting. But anyways the guy told me to read the rules and well, I did, but still didn't understand what he was trying to say. Eventually someone said that any post with a title containing the word "djent" should be in the beginners/FAQ section. Although I didn't see it in the rules. Are there any other "unwritten" rules that I should be aware of so I can avoid goin through that stuff again?


----------



## JamesM (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge.../156567-if-you-have-question-djent-title.html


----------



## Fiction (Mar 1, 2012)

It's mostly just common sense, except for that ^.

That's just there cause every man and his dog has made a post about djent, and it's all been explained about a million times.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 1, 2012)

Seems pretty written to me


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not sure that's really a rule.  But use the search whenever you can. But search in google by just typing the keywords and then type site:sevenstring.org and then click search. Don't use the search fx on here. And if you do search for something, but are asking something you're worried about people piling on about, just start your post with, "I searched but didn't find anything, so". And then as a new member, you haven't see the oodles of repeated stuff we have. So just expect a little bit of flaming and then you'll have a feel for the place.


----------



## matt till (Mar 1, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure that's really a rule.  But use the search whenever you can. But search in google by just typing the keywords and then type site:sevenstring.org and then click search. Don't use the search fx on here. And if you do search for something, but are asking something you're worried about people piling on about, just start your post with, "I searched but didn't find anything, so". And then as a new member, you haven't see the oodles of repeated stuff we have. So just expect a little bit of flaming and then you'll have a feel for the place.



Thanks man. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## skeels (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't even know what the hell "djent" is.


----------



## matt till (Mar 2, 2012)

skeels said:


> I don't even know what the hell "djent" is.



I barely know either man. 

But that post is irrelevant


----------



## skeels (Mar 2, 2012)

matt till said:


> I barely know either man.
> 
> But that post is irrelevant




I know!





Please don't ban me.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 2, 2012)

Ban him


----------

